

Ask HN: How to write a Memorandum of Agreement between founders? - charliepark

As part of starting up (and in order to get a commercial bank account), my partner and I need to provide a Memorandum of Agreement regarding our involvement in the company, our ownership, our responsibilities, and so on.<p>Most of the MoAs / MoUs that I'm finding online don't pertain to startups, and I figured that this must be something that other founders here have had to work out.<p>Are there any things you'd suggest that we pay careful attention to? Would you be able to share <i>your</i> paperwork where you lay out ownership / responsibilities? Any suggestions for places to find sample MoAs?
======
petervandijck
Treat this as an exercise to get expectations straight. Have each person write
down what they expect the _other_ should do/own. Then compare and discuss.

